
Ford asked government about giving police cars off switch for EV noise rule - petethomas
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/8/28/17774430/ford-electric-hybrid-noise-rule-law-enforcement
======
mtgx
Why was Ford's name redacted from the comments? Was it a national security
issue or part of a terrorist investigation? This is ridiculous. These things
should absolutely be part of the public record.

